# LM20 rear carbon spoiler



## johnharris1984 (Aug 30, 2021)

Any one got a lm20 rear carbon spoiler they want to sell.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Litchfield's usually carry stock


----------



## johnharris1984 (Aug 30, 2021)

Hoping to save a few quid second hand


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Carbon composite solutions might be your answer then


----------

